# Friend's sister missing - FLoyd County



## HMwolfpup (Feb 3, 2014)

Please pray for this woman and her family. I know her but not very well. I'm friends with her brother in law and sister. The police report isn't entirely accurate. She has never disappeared like this before as the report says. She was returning a movie at the Food Lion in Armuchee and that was the last time it can be verified she was seen. 

http://m.northwestgeorgianews.com/m...cle_7dea97b6-8c91-11e3-8fe7-0017a43b2370.html


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 3, 2014)

Prayers sent for the family.  Hope the young lady returns home safe.


----------



## CAL90 (Feb 4, 2014)

Prayers sent for her safe return.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 5, 2014)

Prayers from here!


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Prayers lifted


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 8, 2014)

They are in my prayers.
God Bless
Doug


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 8, 2014)

They found her car in Armuchee Creek this afternoon/evening. She was not in it. Please keep her and the family in your prayers.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 8, 2014)

Initial reports were incorrect. When they got the car out of the water they found her in the car. She leaves behind a husband and two small children. Please continue praying for the family.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 8, 2014)

*sorry to hear*

I'm sorry to hear this news.



I wonder what happened.
Took a wrong turn and ended up in the creek, driving at night?
Brake failure on her car?
Murder?
Suicide?


If she were still missing, I was going to volunteer to help comb the woods and trails and old railroad tracks in the area to look for her.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. Praying for the family.



_Posted from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 10, 2014)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I'm sorry to hear this news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From where they found her, I'm guessing something caused her to run off the road. I doubt we will ever know for sure what happened.


----------

